# giggin equipment/ making gig



## TexasCoaster (Jan 7, 2014)

trying to think of something to use for a flounder gig head.. something with a barb on it.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

We use stainless bolts and grind the tips to a point. The threading is enough grip to hold them on.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

Bolts or all thread.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Lag bolts


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

muzzy bowfishing tip. Get a broom stick drill a 8"-10" hole in it, glue in half a fishing arrow, run a small stainless screw through it.( make a pilot hole) You can use any tip you like. I like muzzy or a warhead. Or just get you a bowfishing rig and shoot them.


----------



## Thiggy (Jan 7, 2014)

*Gig*

If walking, find or purchase aluminum paint roller pole, or aluminum conduit that fits your hand around 1" will do. I use 5 or 6" 1/4 or 5/16 hex head or lag bolts and use fiber hair bondo to glue about 1 inch or more leaving about 4" protruding. Prior to glueing bring to a point and you might want to grind off the threads a bit for easier fish removal. U can use wood also by drilling but the aluminum will last forever, is much lighter. Near top of gig put a screw or bolt to hold lantern while stringing the monster!
Thiggy


----------

